# Rear Wheel Alignment



## Vettekid1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

how much adjustment is there on the rear wheel alignment. the wheels need to be pulled in alot more. which way should u turn the adjustment nut on the strut rod?


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Vettekid1992 said:


> how much adjustment is there on the rear wheel alignment. the wheels need to be pulled in alot more. which way should u turn the adjustment nut on the strut rod?


the only alignment you can do on a OE GTO is rear toe. Camber is not adjustable without our rear eccentrics.

Traditionally rear GTO OE coils are collapsed from 1/2 inch to 1/5 inches. If you have too much camber, you need to put the rear ride height back to specs

mike
dms


----------

